
Protesting Black Friday, Everlane Shuts Down For Day - tomio
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/11/23/protesting-black-friday-everlane-shuts-down-for-day/
======
joonix
A publicity stunt for sure. If genuine, strikes me as a bit classist
considering much of the hubbub around BF this year has to do with Walmart and
Target expanding their store hours.

I hate Black Friday, but I hate iPhone launch day too, and any other form of
extreme consumerism. I don't hear any mumbles about consumerism on here and in
the tech sphere when people camp out to swap their iPad 3 for an iPad 4 or for
the new iPhone, etc.

